# Newly diagnosed, will this get better?



## Daisy (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi all,

New to the forum and new to Hashi's.

I've been ill for 5+ years. Started with fatigue and all the usual Hashi's weirdness, but wasn't even diagnosed as hypo until 2 years ago. I was totally lost in GroupHealthland where Hashi and thyroid do not exist.

After many unnecessary tests (MRI, enodoscopy, lumbar puncture, etc) they threw up their collective hands and said FINE! Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. I was having severe anxiety and depression, they even tried to label me with bi-polar.

Fast forward a year, an astute ARNP actually listens to me and asks "Have you ever had your thyroid checked?"

In the 3 years I was treated by GH, they not once even ran a TSH. Even though I asked about thyroid issues several times. I began Armour. It didn't really help me, I was on it for 6 months. ARNP as helpful as she was, ran the wrong combo of tests and was going the wrong direction.

Two years ago I left the GH network and saw an endo. He immediately took me off Armour and put me on Synthroid.

I've now been on Synthroid for approx 2 yrs. 125mg. I don't feel much better. My energy is fine for around the house but not going out much.

I asked several times about Hashi's as things weren't adding up. I was ignored for the better part of a year and a few weeks ago took the name of the test I wanted run in with me on a sticky.

He reluctantly ran the test. Here are my numbers:

TSH 3.14 - (Range 0.46-4.98)

T3 247 - (Range 230.0-420.0)

T4 1.3 - (Range .08-1.8)

TPO 456 Iu - (Range <9)

Thyroglobulin 1 Iu - (Range < or=1)

My adrenals look all within range.

Needless to say I won't be seeing this endo again.

My depression is all over the place and terrible. I've been on antidepressants since my mid-20's, now 49. I've probably had Hashi's all along. I have the brain fog, the memory loss, lack of concentration and focus, you name it.

A doc is changing my antidepressants and I am hoping for results as right now I'm a mess.

Questions:

1. Should I request a ultrasound to see if there is any actual gland left?

2. Would going gluten free help?

3. Anyone else with this bottom of the ocean depression and will it get better?

4. Will I continue to "lose" my brain?

Sorry for the long post, I wanted to include test results and background. Yes, I know a lot of questions too  I can't work, my brain is toast and my quality of life is really pathetic.

Thanks!

D


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm

And it would be easy to mistakenly assume bi-polar. Definitely read this!!
bipolar/thyroid disease
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

(Copy and paste into your browser)

Wow!! First and foremost you need an ultra-sound of your thyroid. Those high antibodies demand it.

If your doc is "reluctant", you seriously need to find one that is not.

You do need to be on Armour as your T3 is very low and you really should get the FREE T3 test to know where you are really at. I am providing info on that and info on the antibodies.

It's no wonder you are going down the tubes at a very fast rate. I am surprised you can do your daily chores!

Welcome to the board.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

What is it about the antibodies that make the ultrasound so important? Most of the traditional doctors I go to just kind of brush off the antibodies. Thanks!


----------



## Daisy (Aug 27, 2015)

Andros,

Thank you for the reply. I did see your links before posting, but will look at the difference between Free and Total to make sure I understand.

The values on the T3/T4 are Free not Total.

The was the issue with the GH doc, she mixed my tests and did one total and one free and I felt like crap on Armour. But then she was running the wrong combo of tests.

I have other things to consider like fibro - mostly likely caused by my undiagnosed Hashi's. I have a chronic headache, going on for 3+ years that can only be calmed by Oxycodone. So I'm on those darned things too.

I have tried Gabapentin, no relief; and Lyrica, which made me angry and anxious.

Needless to say my life is pretty messed up.

Thanks for listening.

D


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

ksgal said:


> What is it about the antibodies that make the ultrasound so important? Most of the traditional doctors I go to just kind of brush off the antibodies. Thanks!


Antibodies are indicative of autoimmune disease, but they are also associated with thyroid cancer. I had TPO in the 700s, TSI at 129%, and an elevated level of Tg (can't remember the results).

You want to eliminate the possibility of cancer first (by looking for structural abnormalities of the thyroid) before you start chasing down ideal lab numbers.


----------



## Daisy (Aug 27, 2015)

ksgal -

It is my understanding and I may be wrong .... is that the antibodies confirm Hashi's.

Does the level make a difference in how you feel? I've not a clue.

I think I need to get the ultrasound to determine if my thyroid is still active or dried and shriveled up. If it is still active, I believe, it will still toss out hormones every once in a while, hence, hyper at times when normally hypo.

Can anyone tell us if this is kind of the gist of it?

Thanks much

D


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I need to dig out my lab results from a few months back - when I started having trouble. I know they did testing that would show hashi's like TPO but I am not sure about the TSI. My TPO was elevated.

Sorry to hijack your thread Daisy - just seems like your symptoms are so close to mine! Seems like it is so difficult to go to a doctor and get a straight answer.


----------



## Daisy (Aug 27, 2015)

ksgal,

I don't mind sharing as long as we both can get answers  Yes, the non-answers from the doctors are so frustrating.

Looks like since my thyroglobulin is 1 I probably don't have cancer, phew!

I'm sorry you are going through what I am. Yes, Misery likes company, but I don't wish this on anyone. Has your quality of life deteriorated? Mine is abysmal. I was able to stand while showering today, that is the sign of a good day. How pathetic is that? I would be so much more able to handle and go with the flow on this if I didn't have the darned depression and chronic pain. I don't like not pooping, taking naps, losing my hair, being a space cadet, can't open jars, but I could learn to live with it. The pain and depression are insidious. Yes, I had to check the spelling on a lot of those words .... Grrrrr.

D


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I am not that bad but I totally understand. Years and years of not knowing what is wrong, doctors who have no clue and don't really act like the care. Not having anyone who really understands. I am lucky enough to be able to work but many days it is about all I can do to make it there and function....and cry one the way home because I am so exhausted.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Daisy said:


> ksgal -
> 
> It is my understanding and I may be wrong .... is that the antibodies confirm Hashi's.
> 
> ...


The antibodies are a bad sign and indicative of autoimmune disease usually in my experience but you really need more blood tests to figure out what's going on and what direction your treatment. needs to go.

You need to get the Frees, the rest of thyroid panel and an ultrasound to see what your thyroid looks like right now. Those antibodies are a good sign that your thyroid needs to be examined for nodules and what they're doing in there. The panel you had done shows that you are very low even if they are in the normal range and perhaps you need to find a doctor interested in actually treating what's going on.

It can be really frustrating trying to get the correct treatment. My doctors still want to diagnose with all sorts of things instead of just dealing with my thyroid that is having many issues right now. Honestly it feels like the stupidest thing I have ever been through when the answer is simply the very sick gland in my neck.

While all of our experiences are different and personal, you are in good company here as many of us do have an understanding of the frustration of trying to get our thyroids fixed and all the hurdles we've faced to do it.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Does it reach a point where it is just easier to take they thyroid out? To feel better and because of the cancer possibility? I have a nodule under my collarbone that they can't biopsy - in my thorasic inlet - or something like that.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think there's a right answer, but...for me, yes. I was relieved at the cancer diagnosis.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I wish I could take it out and see what happened and if I don't like what happens put it back!!! I don't have doctors around here that really understand how to treat thyroid problems so I wonder how it would go if I didn't have one. If I could find a good one and get set so I only had to visit a couple times a year I would be ok with that. Denver, Omaha and Kansas City our my biggest cities with Denver being the closest.


----------

